# hs621 won't start regularly



## Nakadad (Dec 1, 2019)

After scouring this forum for a while, i decided on the honda hs621. I waited for a decent deal to come along craigslist and got one for $150. When i went to see it, he hadn't used it for a few years and it didnt start right away but after a bit of messing with it and the choke it started and sounded good. I figured it was bad fuel, or gummed up carb. 

I got it home and am in the process of cleaning the carb. I wasn't able to get the jet out from the bowl, but if i blow through it there is still flow. I sank the carb into some carb cleaner for a while and then dried it off and put it back together. 

Similarly i fiddled with the choke for a bit and got it to fire up. It doesnt start off first pull, not even close. it sounded good, so i figured i'd turn it off and try and start it again. I eventually got it started but then it seemed to have been surging. After it died, I wasn't able to get it started again. Im not super mechanically inclined but i feel like theres not much to these older machines. If you have anything to recommend, i'm all ears. Thank you


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Surging is normally a lean fuel mixture, l.e. low gas flow. Probably still some crud in the carburetor. Reclean it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Surging is normally a lean fuel mixture, l.e. low gas flow. Probably still some crud in the carburetor. Reclean it.


Did you remove the fuel strainer cap on the side of the carb (#23 in the diagram) and clean in there?


----------



## Nakadad (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey thanks guys. After troubleshooting the fuel air mixture and cleaning the carb again I kinda figured it out. I didnt think it was fuel to carb line because anytime i removed the carb, fuel would come out of the bowl. However i still checked the line. The line seemed fine, but when i tried to drain fuel from the tank it was airlocked. I'm not sure if the cap is aftermarket and usually has a vent but i believe there was no flow or super low flow to the carb. After cracking the cap to the fuel the gas poured out. I also ran a line directly from the tank into the carb bypassing the on/off fuel valve. Reinstalled the carb and first pull start! I changed the oil today and have started it at least 10 times, first pull. Thanks for you help


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Nakadad said:


> Hey thanks guys. After troubleshooting the fuel air mixture and cleaning the carb again I kinda figured it out. I didnt think it was fuel to carb line because anytime i removed the carb, fuel would come out of the bowl. However i still checked the line. The line seemed fine, but when i tried to drain fuel from the tank it was airlocked. I'm not sure if the cap is aftermarket and usually has a vent but i believe there was no flow or super low flow to the carb. After cracking the cap to the fuel the gas poured out. I also ran a line directly from the tank into the carb bypassing the on/off fuel valve. Reinstalled the carb and first pull start! I changed the oil today and have started it at least 10 times, first pull. Thanks for you help


so it was a clogged vent on the gas cap.

it didn't hurt to clean the carb anyway if old gas had been setting in there. I had to do that to a 520 and I love this machine. also have a 621 that has been sitting for sveral years but have not got around to serviceing it. 

thanks for check ing back.


----------

